

Google starts ranking based on the number of copyright removal notices - mike_ivanov
http://insidesearch.blogspot.ca/2012/08/an-update-to-our-search-algorithms.html

======
bediger4000
Doesn't this mean that _if_ you want to pirate, you just look further down in
the pages of output?

